
WHAT IS VERO, AND WHY ARE SO MANY PEOPLE DOWNLOADING IT? - PeOe
https://www.thrillist.com/entertainment/what-is-vero-app-social-media
======
gnode
It would be great to see such a platform thrive. In my opinion Instagram is
now ruined by its recent changes, and anecdotally, myself and those close to
me have left it. Although I worry that paying even a token amount for software
is enough to put most users off.

